# Snowball's Spa Time!! ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I found the easiet way to keep Snowball warm and cozy when bathing him ... is to give him a bubble bath! He loves it. We use a medicated shampoo from the vets, but, as you can see ... it's like a bubble bath, too!

The next time I take a picture I will use the flash on the camera. These pictures aren't the best ... but, I think they are kind of cute.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kinda cute? They're adorable, Marie!! Snowball looks like he actually enjoys spa time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my goodness, Snowball has to be the cutest wet maltese I've ever seen. Let's face it when wet, they aren't especially cute. I can't believe he is so content LOL. those are great pics!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I never thought of giving them a bubble bath! Snowball looks very content in his own little spa.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the pics! It looks like he's in a photo shoot!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Too cute!! Think I might try the bubble bath with Ollie!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhh,he looks so sweet. Is he sitting or standing,Marie? Dink will only stand when she is getting bathed. Just wondering if any furbabies sit.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh these pictures are the best ADORABLE! And he looks like he is enjoying every moment of it


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet!!! Little Snowball looks like he loves being pampered! Makes ME want to take a nice, long bubble bath!!!


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

those are great pictures.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kinda cute? They're adorable, Marie!! Snowball looks like he actually enjoys spa time.


Thank you, Linda!:tender:



Maglily said:


> oh my goodness, Snowball has to be the cutest wet maltese I've ever seen. Let's face it when wet, they aren't especially cute. I can't believe he is so content LOL. those are great pics!


Thank you, Brenda! :tender: I know, they look so different when they are completely wet!



Madison's Mom said:


> I never thought of giving them a bubble bath! Snowball looks very content in his own little spa.


He loves his bath, Glenda. :chili: I think it's because he probably feels more secure in the little tub. That tub is almost nineteen years old! It was my granddaughter's when she was a baby! LOL



Furbabies mom said:


> I love the pics! It looks like he's in a photo shoot!


LOL Thank you, Deborah!:tender:



munchkn8835 said:


> Too cute!! Think I might try the bubble bath with Ollie!


Thank you, Donna! :tender: Let me know how Ollie likes it! Sing to him, too! Snowball loves it when I sing.



chichi said:


> Ahhh,he looks so sweet. Is he sitting or standing,Marie? Dink will only stand when she is getting bathed. Just wondering if any furbabies sit.


Thank you, Jill!:tender: He is sitting in the tub. However, once I start actually bathing him ... he stands. Also, when I shampoo his face and head, he stands. I use a little cup to rinse his head and face. Actually, he steps up on the little ledge in the tub (that can hold shampoo, etc.) when I wash his face! We use shampoo from the vet for his body ... but, I usually use the Spa Lavish facial scrub for his face ... and, for some reason, he loves the Spa Lavish! 



allheart said:


> Oh my gosh these pictures are the best ADORABLE! And he looks like he is enjoying every moment of it


Thank you, Christine!:tender:



MoonDog said:


> Sweet!!! Little Snowball looks like he loves being pampered! Makes ME want to take a nice, long bubble bath!!!


Thank you, Robin!:tender:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

AHH! I love these pictures! Snowball looks so content and relaxed. That is so priceless!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwww Snowball looks adorable and I agree with the other ladies, he is cute even when wet! Bella loves bubble baths too! We always run a tub full of warm water with bubbles from her shampoo and she always either lays down and relaxes or starts hopping like a bunny in the bubbles!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE your idea of a bubble bath. I'd never considered that for Bella, but it may be just the ticket to mellowing her sweet crazy soul out in the tub  . These pictures are just too darn precious not coax me into giving it a try!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marie, I love these pics!!:chili::chili: Snowball looks adorable in his bubble bath and he looks like he is enjoying himself, too.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bentleybsmom said:


> those are great pictures.


Thank you, Amy.:tender:



RudyRoo said:


> AHH!I love these pictures! Snowball looks so content and relaxed. That is so priceless!


Thank you, Leigh.:tender: I think Snowball stays comfortable and more relaxed because he is in a smaller baby tub filled with the warm water.



Hatsumomo77 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww Snowball looks adorable and I agree with the other ladies, he is cute even when wet! Bella loves bubble baths too! We always run a tub full of warm water with bubbles from her shampoo and she always either lays down and relaxes or starts hopping like a bunny in the bubbles!


Thank you, Elizabeth.:tender: I think it's the warm water that helps. And, it's easier to bathe him because his whole body is already bathed in bubbles!



Summergirl73 said:


> I absolutely LOVE your idea of a bubble bath. I'd never considered that for Bella, but it may be just the ticket to mellowing her sweet crazy soul out in the tub  . These pictures are just too darn precious not coax me into giving it a try!


Thank you, Bridget. I can't wait to see how it works out for Bella. I do think the smaller tub is less intimidating to Snowball, too.



aprilb said:


> Marie, I love these pics!!:chili::chili: Snowball looks adorable in his bubble bath and he looks like he is enjoying himself, too.:wub:


Thank you, April.:tender: He's getting another bathie today!


----------



## Missy Magoo (Dec 5, 2011)

What a life!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Snowball is such a cutie! Love the pics. 

Never thought of using a little tub like that, I currently use a big bucket or our shower, the bucket is so deep it's a pain and the bf hates when I bathed them in our shower, I'll have to look into getting one.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He looks so cute Marie! I think bubble baths agree with Snowball!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Missy Magoo said:


> What a life!





BellaEnzo said:


> Snowball is such a cutie! Love the pics.
> 
> Never thought of using a little tub like that, I currently use a big bucket or our shower, the bucket is so deep it's a pain and the bf hates when I bathed them in our shower, I'll have to look into getting one.





Hunter's Mom said:


> He looks so cute Marie! I think bubble baths agree with Snowball!


Thank you, Ladies!:tender:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowball looks so warm and comfy in that bubble bath! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Dianne. I like giving him the bubble baths because the water is warmer than trying to put shampoo directly on him ... If that makes any sense.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

SOOOOO ADORABLE !!:wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awhhh baby. such sweet pictures :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How cute, Marie. :wub::wub: What I don't understand is what is making the bubbles? I don't think that Tyler's shampoo will bubble up that much. Or I could be wrong. Just wondering. Snowball looks so comfy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You have got to be kidding????????????


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> SOOOOO ADORABLE !!:wub:


Thank you!:tender:



HEINI said:


> awhhh baby. such sweet pictures :wub::wub::wub:


Thank you, Becky! :wub::wub:



Snowbody said:


> How cute, Marie. :wub::wub: What I don't understand is what is making the bubbles? I don't think that Tyler's shampoo will bubble up that much. Or I could be wrong. Just wondering. Snowball looks so comfy.


Well, as I am filling up the tub with the spray attachment on our shower ... I pour in some shampoo (usually the Douxo from the vet) and, swish the shampoo around with my hands. I was surprised that the shampoo can produce so many bubbles! I also think it helps because we have soft water. 

Once I mixed in a little Philosophy Toasted Marshmallow Body shower/bath/shampoo ... and, Snowball smelled just like a toasted marshmallow! I wanted to gobble him up! LOL But, I only did it once because I want to make sure we are not using something that might cause skin problems for him. 

I want to take more pictures again. I think I need to use the flash so that the pictures will come out clearer. 



edelweiss said:


> You have got to be kidding????????????


I don't know if you mean you don't believe the pictures or not? But, yes, that's how he gets his bathies now. He stays warmer and it's recommended that the medicated shampoo we use stays on his skin for a few minutes. When we used the shower spray in the tub ... it was hard to keep the shampoo on him that long without him getting a chill. So, this seems to be the perfect solution.

Would you believe Sandi, that was Ashley's tub when she was a baby (nineteen years ago in February) and a toddler. She used to LOVE taking her bathies! If someone would have told me that one day we would have a fluff baby who would enjoy that tub ... I would have thought that they lost it! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I mean "how do you get him used to it?" Kitzel would bolt!
That is fantastic that you kept Ashley's little tub---and now Snowball uses it! Nineteen years to keep something amazes me!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWW, Snowball, that is such a nice bubble bath!! i love the pics Marie! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I mean "how do you get him used to it?" Kitzel would bolt!
> That is fantastic that you kept Ashley's little tub---and now Snowball uses it! Nineteen years to keep something amazes me!


I think Snowball got used to it (right away) because it is not intimidating as a larger tub. And, warmer! I don't know why we kept Ashley's tub so long ... but, now I am glad that we did! LOL


mfa said:


> AWWW, Snowball, that is such a nice bubble bath!! i love the pics Marie! :wub:


Thank you, Florence!:tender:


----------



## crystallynn (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the effect of the picture is perfect without the flash. That last one especially looks like it is a professional photo shoot. Adorable!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Bubble bath here we come. How adorable. I love it. :aktion033: I would have never thought of this. Thanks Marie! It's warmer here, but he still shivers in winter months. *


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

crystallynn said:


> I think the effect of the picture is perfect without the flash. That last one especially looks like it is a professional photo shoot. Adorable!!!


Awww ... Thank you, Crystal. :tender: But, I wish the bubbles showed up a little better! 



Sammie said:


> *Bubble bath here we come. How adorable. I love it. :aktion033: I would have never thought of this. Thanks Marie! It's warmer here, but he still shivers in winter months. *


Thank you, Kandis.:tender: I hope Sammie loves the bubble bath as much as Snowball does.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Mr. Bubbles. Lol. Snowball looks like he's really enjoying it. Absolutely adorable, Marie.
Xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh Snowball and his tub. How I missed this :wub: somethings just never change, huh? I remember him in his tub photo as a very young puppy :wub2:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I love seeing Snowball pictures :wub:
That boy has it made, that sure looks like a spa day too me :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Mr. Bubbles. Lol. Snowball looks like he's really enjoying it. Absolutely adorable, Marie.
> Xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


Thank you, Kerry.:smootch:



Katkoota said:


> awwwh Snowball and his tub. How I missed this :wub: somethings just never change, huh? I remember him in his tub photo as a very young puppy :wub2:


And, you, darling Kat, have made the tub even more memorable because of the very special Katkoota Toonz you made for us of Snowball in his tub.:heart::heart:



njdrake said:


> Marie, I love seeing Snowball pictures :wub:
> That boy has it made, that sure looks like a spa day too me :wub:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Jane. :tender:As soon as Snowball gets back from his walk with Felix.. he will be getting a bathie this afternoon! The towels, tub, shampoo, hairdryer, and jammies are all a waiting.:chili:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Maglily said:


> oh my goodness, Snowball has to be the cutest wet maltese I've ever seen. Let's face it when wet, they aren't especially cute. I can't believe he is so content LOL. those are great pics!


No kidding!!! This is what my precious looks like when she's wet, bless her heart, her daddy and I refer to her as Master Shifu (from Kung Fu Panda)!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am bumping this thread up so that Sylvia can see the tub I was talking about in her recent thread about Ru.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How cute is that! Absolutely adorable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nothing better than a clean baby!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> How cute is that! Absolutely adorable.


Awww ... thank you, Mags.:tender:


sassy's mommy said:


> Nothing better than a clean baby!


Speaking of which ... he needs a bath today!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, little Snowball pie, just warms my heart, :wub:I especially love his eye's, he's God's special gift.
Snowball are you having a big boy bath day:wub:


----------

